# Ghost Hunting @ The Stanley...thoughts / suggestions.



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, the wife likes to watch Ghost Hunters - I think we both view it with a bit of a smirk - not so much the 'ghost' part, but a bit skeptical they can get ghosts to talk on command, record voices, etc.

Anyway - we're headed out to Denver for the coming week, so I booked us a night on the 'haunted' 4th floor of the Stanley Hotel. Of course we'll have to go on the 'ghost tour' before settling down for a long winter night with the spirits.

Just curious if anyone has ever been there, and/or any thoughts suggestions on 'ghost hunting'? We're supposed to get an EMF meter - so even if we can't find ghosts, I suppose we can map out the electrical conduits in the walls, and know when ever someone turns on a light.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I haven't done it myself but I'm hoping to go in March. 
The Ghost Hunters crew have been to the hotel around 15 times. The Ghost Adventures crew were there this past summer and they'll be back there again this March












> In addition to its regular guests, the hotel is also said to play host to a number of other worldly visitors. The most notable is F.O. Stanley himself who is most often seen in the lobby and the Billiard Room, which was his favorite room when he was still alive. On one such occasion, he was said to have appeared during a tour group's visit to the Billiard Room, materializing behind a member of the tour. Bartenders at the old hotel also report having seen F.O. stroll through the bar, disappearing when they try to cut him off at the kitchen.
> 
> Not to be left out, Flora Stanley also haunts the hotel, continuing to entertain guests with her piano playing in the ballroom.
> 
> ...


http://www.aaatravelviews.com/post/2010/05/11/The-Stanley-Hotel-Ghost-Tour.aspx



> An interesting tidbit also revealed on the tour was that when filming Dumb & Dumber, the haunted history was told to all involved with the film, including the premise that there are particular rooms more haunted than others. In this case, Room #217 (the one that Stephen King stayed in and which inspired him in the first place) was immediately claimed by Jim Carrey for his lodgings! I mean, he's Jim Carrey. . . of course he'd go with the ballsiest maneuver!
> 
> Apparently in the middle of the night, Jim ran down to the front desk and basically told them, "Get me the hell out of here!" Jim has never revealed publicly what he experienced, but he checked into the Holiday Inn down the street due to whatever scared him.


http://popshifter.com/2010-09-29/the-stanley-hotel-ghost-tour/2/

How about you give us a report when you get back?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

sounds like fun I wanna go to that plantation that is haunted where the lady got her ear cut off I'll spend the night!!!!!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hauntiholik said:


> How about you give us a report when you get back?


Yes - that is positive thinking "when" I get back, I will see what I can do! None of that "if" stuff! And, thanks for the additional links!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, this is it - the big night is here. Checked into the Stanley a few hours ago - Room 432, just across the hall from the Dunraven room. Just got back from the ghost tour. It's pretty much the 'off season' here so there were only 2 other couples along with my wife and I on the tour.

Very cool hotel. The entire place is 'stick built' much the same way a house would be built today...2x4's, creaky floor boards, etc. Absolutely beautiful wood work in the ball rooms and parlors. Can't wait to explore more.

Will report back as any sightings roll in.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Spent the past hour or so setting by the fire in the main lobby. Just can't get over how gorgeous the place is. It must have been some spectacle lit by real wood fires and gas lamps in the early 1900's.

So when we check in, we get a complimentary K-II EMF meter. This is supposed to detect electromagnetic fields produced by 'ghosts'. OK, so I probe around our room a bit and sure enough - within about 12 inches of anything electric, it starts to register a few milliGauss (mG) on the meter. 

So we take a walk around the hotel...just holding the meter in our hand and walking down the halls...nothing...nothing...nothing...first floor, second floor, third floor, etc. We walk one end of the 4th floor, still nothing. Imagine my surprise when the meter starts to light up in front of the Dunraven room, continues to our room door! and then to the end of the hall where it drops right back to zero!

This is the only area of the whole hotel we noted 'activity' and the meter is ~3-4 feet off the floor and away from any wall. From the earlier 'testing' we know a 120 volt source will set it off at 12 inches, but outside that it drops to zero. So what the heck is setting it off 3-4 feet in the air?!?!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I believe in ghosts but I'm always really skeptical of any place which trys to make money off the "fact" a place is haunted. I've seen ghosts, and they've never come on cue, However, I wouldn't insult them by calling them, they're not pets! That's not to say some of these types of places really are haunted, technically the entire planet is, some areas are more densely populated with the paranormal, but that don't mean we should sell tickets. I'd like to check out the Winchester house, which does just as much advertising as being a ghost house as this place your at does, I wouldn't go to any of these types of places expecting to see something out of the ordinary and if I did it would take a lot more then some little machine beeping when waved in the air. The, what I believe to be, real ghosts I have personally seen looked human, no different, until they disappeared into thin air. Don't count out the paranormal, but one shouldn't look to that reasoning first. All other possibilities would have to be proven wrong first. I don't know much about meters so I can't suggest anything about the 12in V.S 3ft signal your getting, but don't pick ghost as your first choice.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I concur - I would label myself as an open minded skeptic. Usually, there is a simple, but undiscovered - or misunderstood reason for most 'ghost' sightings. But it's still fun to suspend belief for a few hours, have a drink or three and get into the mood. I doubt most people believe Halloween 'haunted houses' are really haunted, but it's still fun to go through them. 

Traveling back home now, but I'll have to post up my 'ghost' pics when I get home and have time to go through them.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

corey872 said:


> So we take a walk around the hotel...just holding the meter in our hand and walking down the halls...nothing...nothing...nothing...first floor, second floor, third floor, etc. We walk one end of the 4th floor, still nothing. Imagine my surprise when the meter starts to light up in front of the Dunraven room, continues to our room door! and then to the end of the hall where it drops right back to zero!
> 
> This is the only area of the whole hotel we noted 'activity' and the meter is ~3-4 feet off the floor and away from any wall. From the earlier 'testing' we know a 120 volt source will set it off at 12 inches, but outside that it drops to zero. So what the heck is setting it off 3-4 feet in the air?!?!


I don't know enough about electricity to advise you on that point, but it sounds interesting! I'm waiting to see the pictures; even if there are no ghosts, the hotel sounds lovely.


----------

